# 33" pig.



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

This fish was an absolute pig. Didn't have a scale and released shortly after the picture. Anyone want to take a guess at the weight?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Length x Girth² ÷ 800 That would be you a close estimate of how much it weighted. 33 x 19.14² ÷ 800= 15.11 Pounds


----------

